#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εργασία >  > > >  >  > Ζήτηση: Ζητείται Διευθυντής Παραγωγής Υφασμάτων στη Βουλγαρία

## HRStrategy

Ο πελάτης μας βιομηχανική επιχείρηση με παραγωγική διαδικασία στη Βουλγαρία ζητά να προσλάβει *Διευθυντή Παραγωγής Υφασμάτων.*
Οι κατάλληλοι υποψήφιοι, τεχνολόγοι κλωστοϋφαντουργοί, ή χημικοί μηχανικοί ή μηχανολόγοι μηχανικοί, θα πρέπει να έχουν εμπειρία τουλάχιστον 3 ετών σε υπεύθυνη θέση τουλάχιστον προϊσταμένου βάρδιας σε σοβαρή και οργανωμένη εταιρία η οποία τηρούσε διαδικασίες διεξαγωγής της παραγωγής. Γνώση μίας τουλάχιστον ξένης γλώσσας, οικονομικής διαχείρισης, διοίκησης αποθεμάτων, χαρακτήρας φιλότιμος, ενεργητικός, φιλόδοξος, με διοικητικές όσο και οργανωτικές ικανότητες.
*Ο/Η κάτοχος της θέσης θα έχουν την πιο κάτω περιγραφή εργασίας:*
Διοικεί τις δραστηριότητες της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας σύμφωνα με τους ποιοτικούς και ποσοτικούς στόχους που έχουν τεθεί από τη διοίκηση.
Συμμετέχει στην κατάρτιση του προϋπολογισμού λειτουργίας του εργοστασίου και μεριμνά για την τήρησή του, ελέγχοντας τις αποκλίσεις και παρουσιάζοντας εγκαίρως στοιχεία που τις δικαιολογούν.
Ηγείται του προσωπικού αναθέτοντας εργασίες στους κατάλληλους ανθρώπους, μεριμνώντας για την εκπαίδευσή τους, συμμετέχοντας στη διαδικασία πρόσληψης, αξιολόγησης, μετάθεσης και ενδεχομένως απόλυσής τους, σύμφωνα με τις εταιρικές διαδικασίες. Οργανώνει την κατανομή του προσωπικού σε βάρδιες.
Διαμορφώνει για όλα τα θέματα που άπτονται της αρμοδιότητάς του τις απαραίτητες γραπτές εταιρικές πολιτικές και διαδικασίες, εγγυώμενος την μελλοντική πιστή τήρησή τους.
Ελέγχει την τήρηση των συνθηκών ασφαλείας της εργασίας και συμμετέχει ενεργά στην τήρηση των πορισμάτων του ποιοτικού ελέγχου, των προτύπων ασφαλείας και ποιότητας.
Συνεργάζεται με τα τμήματα εφοδιασμού, αποθήκευσης, λογιστηρίου, διανομής και γενικά όλους τους εμπλεκόμενους στην παραγωγική διαδικασία με γνώμονα την τήρηση των στόχων παραγωγής, την εξυπηρέτηση των πελατών και την οικονομικότερη λειτουργία της μονάδας.
Ερευνά και προτείνει νέες μεθόδους παραγωγής με σκοπό να αυξήσει την αποδοτικότητα της παραγωγικής μονάδας της εταιρίας.
Επικοινωνεί κατάλληλα με τους εκπροσώπους των πελατών προκειμένου να αξιολογήσει και αξιοποιήσει επιχειρησιακά τις πληροφορίες που συμβάλλουν στην βελτίωση της αποδοτικότητας της παραγωγικής διαδικασίας.
Ερευνά τα αίτια εμφάνισης λειτουργικής φύρας και ενδιαφέρεται για την διατήρησή της σε ανεκτά επίπεδα που θα οδηγήσουν την εταιρία στο να προσφέρει ανταγωνιστικές τιμές στους πελάτες της.
Τηρεί το πρόγραμμα συντηρήσεως του μηχανολογικού εξοπλισμού της μονάδας σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες των κατασκευαστών και τις σχετικές εταιρικές διαδικασίες.

Βιογραφικά σημειώματα παρακαλείστε να υποβάλετε αναφέροντας τη θέση για την οποία ενδιαφέρεστε κάνοντας κλικ εδώ είτε στο Info@hrstrategy.gr

----------

